# England to America



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a friend whose mother is coming to visit her here in the states. Her mother will be coming from England and has a service dog.

My friend is concerned about her mom's dog not having "papers" for here in America, but it is my understanding that her mother and the SD fall under the laws of wherever they are at the time, so it shouldn't be a concern.

Am I correct? Answers appreciated


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

My personal opinion would be that it shouldn't be a problem, since the laws here allow for owner trained dogs and say that places cannot request documentation... I'm not sure about the travel though, I don't travel or fly. 

I would think the opposite would be more of a problem, someone from the states taking a dog elsewhere. I'm not sure about SD laws in Europe, but the ones in Canada are more strict than here. There, dogs must carry certification at all times in the form of papers or an imprinted harness from the training organization. And only service dogs from accepted training organizations are allowed.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

The ADA/Dept. of Justice does not limit the laws to only cover citizens of the U.S. Any visitor would receive the same protections as long as they meet our legal disability definition and also that their dog has been trained to mitigate their disability. It is in the same vein as a resident of one state who goes on vacation in another state must follow the state's laws (in which they are located) concerning a SDIT or follow that state's requirements in order to receive any additional benefit offered by the state over that covered by Fed. law. 

She will already be required to carry certain documentation in order to fly with her SD (health certs., rabies documentation, etc.) and that is all that she would need in any unusual circumstances while here. She would not need any of this for normal use.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you, ladies


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I woudl be more worried about going back across the pond with their concerns with rabies coming from the US>


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with Elsa. Use to be a 6 month quarantine to bring a dog to England but I don't know if that is still true or not. Our English members should be able to enlighten us.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the dog should have a "pet passport" with it's vaccination history, and with that, can travel between the UK and other countries without problems. All European dogs come over with these when you import them as well.

Lee


----------

